# Finally I can post!!!!!



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi All,

I know I have posted very little over the past year, Supreal (thanks) has posted snippets of info for me, however I can finally relax.

Next week we go to court and baby becomes ours FOREVER, the past year has been really tough, for those that don't remember we have done Concurrency so Fostered baby before adopting.

Cannot believe that after 13 IVF, 2 M/C, DS born at 28 weeks, we are finally going to be a family of 4, court for us isn't just about permanancy for baby, it is about our family stepping off the tx/adoption rollercoaster.

It has taken 11 years to complete our family, but we got there in the end.

Concurrency isn't spoken about much on these boards, although I am in touch with a couple of people who read, but don't post on here   you know who you are   Please if anyone is interested in Concurency please do get in touch.

I will stay around and promise to post more, I always felt I would jinx things if I wrote on here, baby is having face to face contact with BP which we are quite happy with, we have a good relationship with them, and I personnally feel when Concurrency works it is a fantastic situation for all involved.

Thanks for all you support.

Fiona


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!

What a difficult process you must be so relieved that you are going to court to get it all finalised and can move onto the rest of your life with your family!

Dawny
x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations Fiona,

That is such wonderful news.  It must be an incredible feeling to finally have your family.  You must be absolutely over the moon.    

Love Boomy xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I thought I'd let you post this bit of good news and so glad you have.

It's lovely that you have posted and don't disappear!!!

Concurrency isn't talked about much and if people are strong enough to do it then they should give it a try, don't knock it till you've tried it!!

Fiona can give you lots of good advice and tell you what its like to keep the baby and I can do the opposite, give good advice but tell you what its like to have to face the possibility of the baby being returned.......................so if anyone is thinking of concurrency then get in touch with Fiona.

Fiona - I am so pleased for you and your family....................a family of 4 at last!!

LOVE
Andrea
x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Incase anyone is intrested I have got some fab Adoption Announcement cards from www.foreverfamily.co.uk they put a photo of baby on & weren't too expensive.

Fiona
/links


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Fiona

Many congratulations, your journey to becoming a family sounds very long and full of struggle but you are there, you have done it!!!!

Wonderful and inspiring news. Enjoy ........       

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Fiona!!

Its great to see you posting with such happy news.

Enjoy your 'complete' family 

Love
OT x


----------



## kate101 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi- congratulations on your wonderful news.  Could you explain what concurrency is?  Many thanks,

Kx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Kate

In simple terms, concurrency is fostering a baby/child with a view to adoption.

Its not quite that simple but its the easiest way of explaining it.

Basically you are approved to foster/adopt and the aim of the scheme is to get the baby/child back to their BPS, you would foster the baby/child whilst on going assessments are carried out on the BPS.

You would be required to do face to face contacts with the BPS at least 3 times a week and this can be hard BUT you have to remember you are doing this for the baby/child.

For the baby/child it is the best thing as there is no moving the baby/child around form foster home to foster home which can happen.  There is less disturbance for the child.

Do a search on google and see what concurrency brings up.  Manchester Adoption Society were the first to do concurrency in this country so you may want to do a search on Manchester Adoption Society and see what they have to say.

I've also sent you a PM.

Andrea


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Fiona1

Congratulations, what a lovely story       

Louj


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Kate,

Supreal has said it all really, the only thing I would add is that Kent, Brighton and Devon all do Concurrency and I think Northern Ireland do something similar.

Fiona


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Fiona, wonderful news that you are finally going to be a family of 4  .  We are also very happy that we are now a family of 4 after 6.5 years and after trying all avenues to get a baby for ds1.  Changed my name from Friendlyperson in case you are wondering who I am


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fiona, great to see you posting again.  Hope you have a brilliant time at Court.

love
Cindy


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

HOORAY Fiona, we are so happy for you all! Enjoy, x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Fantastic news Fiona, congratulations!

Kay xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Mummyof 2 - Congratulations to you too.

It is my birthday tomorrow and my mums on Thurs, so this week is a bit mad, have friends arriving tomorrow, there is 14 of us going to court. I found a wish thingy today (you know the ones you write down and put in a monry jar, then smash the jar when it is full) well mine was 20/08/05 and said "to get pregnant and have a healthy baby" Can you believe exactly 3 years on I have a healthy baby.

Thank you to everyone else for your congratulations.

Mavis - Hope you are ok, see you soon.

Fiona


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow Fiona, I hope you have lovely day. 

isn't it strange about the jar and your wish...............dreams and wishes do come true!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

HE IS OURS ALL OURS.........

WE ARE HAVING A FAB DAY, LOTS OF TEARS ETC.

WILL POST TOMORROW.

(A THANKS FOR E-MAIL)

FIONA


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Aah bless you it is fabulous : )  Xx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Fiona,

Big big congratulations to you all. You are such a lovely fab family of 4.

Enjoy the rest of your infertility free life together!!!

H


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Fiona - so pleased to read this news...............what a great feeling it must be!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Congratulations Fiona and Family    

What a busy busy week


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Fiona - CONGRATULATIONS! 

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO fiona- so happy for you all

Lots of love

Mez
xx


----------

